# VLC skins2



## expl (Dec 16, 2009)

When starting VLC in "skin mode" with


```
svlc --verbose 3
```

I get warning


```
[0x8016101f8] main libvlc warning: cannot load module `/usr/local/lib/vlc/gui/libskins2_plugin.so' (/usr/local/lib/vlc/gui/libskins2_plugin.so: Undefined symbol "_ZN10X11FactoryC1EP13intf_thread_t")
```

And VLC session hangs. QT4 etc are installed and VLC built with "liveMedia" disabled.


----------



## salam4ik (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the same problem. I tried to reinstall vlc with erase all config files, but this error still appear.


----------

